# Google Chrome ne fonctionne plus



## tdurand (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

    Je ne comprend pas, google chrome ne fonctionne plus sur mon mac. Par "ne fonctionne plus", j'entend:



Il demarre, essaye de charger une page, sans y arriver
Si on cherche a le fermer, ça ne fonctionne pas, on est obliger de passer par "forcer l'arret d'une application"

J'ai essayé de le desinstaller et de le reinstaller, mais ça n'y fait rien...

Bizarre, sachant que firefox marche très bien quand à lui.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Yorwan (24 Mars 2011)

tdurand a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprend pas, google chrome ne fonctionne plus sur mon mac. Par "ne fonctionne plus", j'entend:
> 
> ...



Vérifie la version du navigateur (Chrome > À propos ...), mais à mon avis, c'est lié au passage à la version 11beta  Le problème sera sans doute corrigé d'ici quelques jours (voire heures, à la vitesse où Chrome avance ...)


----------



## tdurand (24 Mars 2011)

Peut-être qu'il y a eu une mise a jour mineure dans la journée qui engendre ce problème en effet.

Je suis sur la version: 10.0.648.151

Quelqu'un aurait-il le même soucis ? (je suis sur snow leopard 10.6.6)


----------



## jiwani (3 Avril 2012)

j'ai le même souci, Google chrome ne fonctionne plus sur mon mac..
il plante......

et voila le message...!!!!

Process:         Google Chrome [3046]
Path:            /Applications/Google Chrome 3.app/Contents/MacOS/Google Chrome
Identifier:      com.google.Chrome
Version:         18.0.1025.142 (1025.142)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [124]

Date/Time:       2012-04-03 16:35:13.672 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.7.3 (11D50b)
Report Version:  9

Interval Since Last Report:          362711 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           12
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  658 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   12
Anonymous UUID:


----------

